# Just picked up a TFO TiCr



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not trying to shill, I just wanted to brag! Man is this thing sweet! I have a 9 wt with an Orvis Battenkill V and SA saltwater taper. This rod casts as smooth as butter and will fire off the saltwater taper like its not even a problem! I'm just overall really happy with this purchase and I'm looking forwards to getting my flipping boat fixed so I can hit the Goon and hunt reds with this thing!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Congrats, you will love the rod!!!

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats my favorite model rod too. I have cast probably 20+ different 8 wt rods and for the price the TFO TICR is hard to beat.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

congrat's, I think I like the Cr actions are the best of the TFO models I've tried too.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have not been displeased with any of TFO's products. Even the Pro Series. I also have a Jim Teeney rod, which I use for shoal bass, a certain TN trout river...super rod.

I think TFO gets a lot of crap because it's made in Korea...I know for a while a lot of folks were busting Lefty's hind end calling him "Lefty Korea." Now they have Garry Loomis, and Flip on board, as well as a host of others.

I'd like to see what they say about them. Which brings up another question....did Flip leave the sponsorship with G. Loomis? 

p.s. Sorry for the hi-jack...


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Congrats on your new rod. When you are ready step up to the high end Sage or Loomis rods. After owning them the TFO rods cast like crap. They are priced nicely though. For entry level rods I prefer the Redington's personally.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

I just checked this morning upon getting back to the dock from catching cobia (one on a Sage 10wt RPLXi2 and one on a TFO Bluewater Bably Blue--10/11wt).  

They both cast just fine.  Own TFOs (from Axioms down and Sages from RPLXs to RPLXi2s and have cast the Xi3s), pretty sure "crap" wouldn't be a word I'd use to describe either, but I do find the word somewhat useful when describing some posts on the internet! ;D

Also have fished with Loomis and T&T rods and they are fine rods, bar none, the cast fine too.  

To the new owner of the TFO, enjoy the rod, enjoy the sport, and rest assured that from shad to sails, the TFO (and most other rods including Sage/Loomis/T&T/Echo/ETC. will do a fine job! 



















And yes, that's a Mako 9550 on the TFO MD (I'm a "reel junkie" and freely admit it).  So if you're gonna splurge on fly fishing stuff (rods or reels), spend more on reels than rods----that advice will serve you well my friend!   

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice sail and Mako reels are the chit too.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

> So if you're gonna splurge on fly fishing stuff (rods or reels), spend more on reels than rods----that advice will serve you well my friend!


Interesting. Care to explain?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > So if you're gonna splurge on fly fishing stuff (rods or reels), spend more on reels than rods----that advice will serve you well my friend!
> 
> 
> Interesting. Care to explain?


It's pretty simple really, high-end fly reels don't depreciate like high-end fly rods. With the exception of vintage bamboo, fly rods become nearly worthless in a few years whereas a good reel will always command a premium price.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

that makes a lot of sense. I never thought about it from that perspective. Why do fly rods depreciate so fast? Seems to me like as the years go on the high end rods are being made with faster and faster tapers. Are the materials really changing that much to justify the rapid depreciation?


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Probably deserves another thread, but IMHO, once you start catching fish that you'll have to put on the reel (big fish/bad fish/fast fish), a really good drag becomes what you use to seal the deal. The rod brought you to the dance, the reel takes you and the prom queen to the river to smell the honeysuckle and watch the moon set!!!  Think bonefish/tarpon/false albacore/jacks/billfish/AJs/sharks/cudas/bigger reds/etc.!!!

In today's market place, there really are very few to almost no "bad rods" anymore. The technology with graphite and other fibers is off the charts and since I'm a Sage fan, I have no problem telling you that either I'm not a good enough caster (friends vote for this option) to tell much difference between an Xi2 and an Xi3, but I can tell you the difference between an Sci Anglers System 2 Large Arbor and a Tibor/Mako/Islander/Abel (haven't fished the Hatch much but hear it is nice). 

The thing on holding value it most likely true, I probably haven't sold but one reel in 25 years (an Abel I won at a function and I let it go when a friend's wife needed an Xmas gift for him). 

Please don't get me wrong, I mean in no way to slight any reel makers that I didn't mention (Ross/Nautilas and many others), I just don't own or fish with them often like I do with some others. 

Again, enjoy the sport, learn to use the equipment to the best of your ability (very few of us really do to the max), keep BS to a minimum, and pass forward the good stuff whenever you can----there are tons of folks who would enjoy this sport if they didn't think it was to diffucult or expensive to get started! 

There is no more fun way to catch a fish----fron a "shad to a sailfish"!!! 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Just to throw my $.02 in...I agree with SOBX...but I have a little different take on it....everyone's cast is different...so one rod may feel very comfortable, and match their cast, but another may not.

I traded a Winston 6wt for a TFO Jim Teeny 6wt, because it matched my cast better.  I have a Sage 5 wt that I love...my cousin bought one after me, because he heard my go on and on about it, and hated it.  I've cast a few awesome Scott Rods...but had one that I hated.  I think a person needs to find a rod that they feel comfortable with, and that they can perform with, regardless of name or price.  But, it always helps if that rod company has great customer service and warranty relations, again, regardless of the name and/or price.

With that being said...I've hardly ever sell a rod and don't think I've ever sold a reel.  Of course, I do have two sons coming up that I've got to outfit...so they will get or start out with some of my older gear (not my collectible older gear ;D ).

Sorry again for the Hi-jack.


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

hi jack - not a problem. I'm pretty sure I just had a sensory overload from the wealth of information posted in this thread. I really liked the dance analogy to reels/rods, that pretty much cleared it up for me. I've been fly fishing for about three years now and I definitely can tell the difference between a cheap, slower action, less stiff rod and a higher end, faster rod with a tighter matrix. Reels? I still can't really tell the difference between a medium drag and a high end drag, but thats because I haven't hooked into a lot of big/fast/strong fish that require the reel to play. I supposed with more and more experience, I'll be able to hone into what it is that I need out of a reel and then I will be able to warrant dropping the 500-600 for tibor/abel ect. There's a lot of great information here and it will definitely help out me and others who are not quite as experienced in the sport as far as what we should be looking at for future purchases.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I might suggest something other than the SA Saltwater line, cast a "NEW" Rio Bonefish line and see how much better that rod will feel. I really used to like SA but the new Rio lines are far superior.


----------

